# Block thread or entire politics section



## LoStDots25 (Apr 15, 2020)

Is there a way to block specific threads or the whole politics section. I'm not a big fan of seeing that shit continuously popping up when I click new posts. Just the same people posting the same worn out old shit


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 15, 2020)

LoStDots25 said:


> Is there a way to block specific threads or the whole politics section. I'm not a big fan of seeing that shit continuously popping up when I click new posts. Just the same people posting the same worn out old shit


Odd I feel the same way about "help" and "My leaf looks funny can't figure out"
different strokes ...


----------



## spek9 (Apr 15, 2020)

LoStDots25 said:


> Is there a way to block specific threads or the whole politics section. I'm not a big fan of seeing that shit continuously popping up when I click new posts. Just the same people posting the same worn out old shit


I don't believe blocking or ignoring sections of the site from the New Posts widget is possible, but @sunni might know differently.


----------



## LoStDots25 (Apr 15, 2020)

Hey finally something useful. Have fun with your groupthink selfsuck guys


----------



## sunni (Apr 15, 2020)

not sure why @xtsho and @bk78 need to be so nasty as per usual, ... can you stop it?

no OP you cannot block out sections sorry.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 15, 2020)

sunni said:


> not sure why @xtsho and @bk78 need to be so nasty as per usual, ... can you stop it?
> 
> no OP you cannot block out sections sorry.


In our defense neither of us was as nasty as the OP with his now deleted thread that referred to sheep. But of course I'll stop it.


----------



## LoStDots25 (Apr 15, 2020)

Lol


----------



## LoStDots25 (Apr 15, 2020)

Thank you very much sunni. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Just Be (Apr 15, 2020)

LoStDots25 said:


> Is there a way to block specific threads or the whole politics section. I'm not a big fan of seeing that shit continuously popping up when I click new posts. Just the same people posting the same worn out old shit


Go to the politics section (or do this as you see political posts pop up) and hover your cursor above the screen name of everyone that's started a thread. When their info window pops up, hit the ignore button. It works like a charm.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Apr 21, 2020)

Just Be said:


> Go to the politics section (or do this as you see political posts pop up) and hover your cursor above the screen name of everyone that's started a thread. When their info window pops up, hit the ignore button. It works like a charm.


This is what I do, too. I find people who only post to the politics forum and set them all to ignore. Most forum admins will not give you the ability to block any specific forums on a site, because that will limit traffic, and traffic is what pays for the site to operate. Unfortunately, the politics forum is always the largest source of traffic in every forum I've been a member of over the last 20+ years. I can only remember one forum that made the "lounge" and "politics" forums only available to people who opted into them.


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 21, 2020)

Going to politics section is like watching the news for me. It’s interesting but you have to let it go in one ear and out the other. It’s a black hole/vortex don’t get sucked in!! Speaking from experience.


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 21, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> This is what I do, too. I find people who only post to the politics forum and set them all to ignore.


Last I checked I was at 12.

Completely different site now

if only they had ignore in real life Wait we do now! I’m not an asshole when I ignore and walk past people. They assume I’m afraid of Covid.


----------



## Zinger59 (Apr 21, 2020)

LoStDots25 said:


> Is there a way to block specific threads or the whole politics section. I'm not a big fan of seeing that shit continuously popping up when I click new posts. Just the same people posting the same worn out old shit


yeah I made a comment on a political post saying "I thought this was a pot forum" politics and pot is like military intelligence, the two don't belong.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## oswizzle (Apr 21, 2020)

If you cant stand the heat..... get your ass out the kitchen


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Apr 21, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> If you cant stand the heat..... get your ass out the kitchen


I think you are missing the point of the OP...OP doesn't want to see the kitchen at all.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 21, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> I think you are missing the point of the OP...OP doesn't want to see the kitchen at all.


Then why engage in the politic threads? Just scroll on by.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Apr 21, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Then why engage in the politic threads? Just scroll on by. View attachment 4541003


Because some people would prefer to not see them at all. I personally have learned to just ignore them over the years but, some people have a difficult time not responding to a political post that goes against their beliefs, and those type of people would prefer to be able to enjoy a site like this without having to see political discussions. There are forums designed specifically for political discussions so I personally don't understand people who log into a weed growing forum on a daily basis and only participate in the politics forum. I used to be huge into reef tanks and the reef keeping forum I was a member of for a long time was the same way...there were a bunch of members who only went to the site to discuss politics and get into pissing matches with others who enjoyed the same thing.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 21, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> Because some people would prefer to not see them at all. I personally have learned to just ignore them over the years but, some people have a difficult time not responding to a political post that goes against their beliefs, and those type of people would prefer to be able to enjoy a site like this without having to see political discussions. There are forums designed specifically for political discussions so I personally don't understand people who log into a weed growing forum on a daily basis and only participate in the politics forum. I used to be huge into reef tanks and the reef keeping forum I was a member of for a long time was the same way...there were a bunch of members who only went to the site to discuss politics and get into pissing matches with others who enjoyed the same thing.


Maybe Facebook groups would be a better fit for grown adults that cant control the urge to not engage in controversial threads. There are countless users on this site that manage to avoid it every day.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Apr 21, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Maybe Facebook groups would be a better fit for grown adults that cant control the urge to not engage in controversial threads. There are countless users on this site that manage to avoid it every day.


Did you just come in here to argue? I'm not arguing with you, I'm explaining that some people have a hard time dealing with political discussion and would like a way to enjoy a site like this without seeing any. It has nothing to do with being an adult or a child.


----------



## Boatguy (Apr 21, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> Did you just come in here to argue? I'm not arguing with you, I'm explaining that some people have a hard time dealing with political discussion and would like a way to enjoy a site like this without seeing any. It has nothing to do with being an adult or a child.


Most of the politics section is nonsense and baiting. If you look at it like that, it is much easier to digest


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 21, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> Did you just come in here to argue? I'm not arguing with you, I'm explaining that some people have a hard time dealing with political discussion and would like a way to enjoy a site like this without seeing any. It has nothing to do with being an adult or a child.


You don't need to explain or even respond. My post was rhetorical.


Boatguy said:


> Most of the politics section is nonsense and baiting. If you look at it like that, it is much easier to digest


Exactly.


----------



## CloudHidden (Apr 21, 2020)

I find those sections very entertaining. I understand that you don't want to see it. Just don't go into those sections. Thcfarmer doesn't allow political discussions. You might give them a try. One reason I'm here at RIU is so I can be entertained by those types of posts.


----------



## Zinger59 (Apr 21, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> Because some people would prefer to not see them at all. I personally have learned to just ignore them over the years but, some people have a difficult time not responding to a political post that goes against their beliefs, and those type of people would prefer to be able to enjoy a site like this without having to see political discussions. There are forums designed specifically for political discussions so I personally don't understand people who log into a weed growing forum on a daily basis and only participate in the politics forum. I used to be huge into reef tanks and the reef keeping forum I was a member of for a long time was the same way...there were a bunch of members who only went to the site to discuss politics and get into pissing matches with others who enjoyed the same thing.


I agree totally, well said. Btw, I like ed also.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Apr 21, 2020)

Zinger59 said:


> I agree totally, well said. Btw, I like ed also.


He's an interesting dude! I just ordered his new book and got a signed copy.


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 21, 2020)

Learning to ignore people is a good life lesson. I say we leave it and you learn to ignore it. You wouldn’t believe how many more things I’m ignoring since seeing how good that worked.


----------



## Zinger59 (Apr 21, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> He's an interesting dude! I just ordered his new book and got a signed copy.
> View attachment 4541039


My sister gave me the bible for Christmas in 1977, I would love to get ed to sign it.


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 21, 2020)

Zinger59 said:


> My sister gave me the bible for Christmas in 1977, I would love to get ed to sign it.


Shouldn’t Jesus sign it?


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Apr 21, 2020)

Zinger59 said:


> My sister gave me the bible for Christmas in 1977, I would love to get ed to sign it.


He's still offering the new book I just got, signed, for $20 and mine came with 3 Boveda packs and the latest issue of "Skunk" magazine thrown in. Here's the link to the book on his site. https://www.edrosenthal.com/edrosenthalstore/ask-ed-marijuana-sucess


----------



## Zinger59 (Apr 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Shouldn’t Jesus sign it?


Like dire straits sang"two men claim they're Jesus, one of them must be wrong"


----------



## LoStDots25 (Apr 21, 2020)

I just have no desire to listen to the vocal minority.

I just hope I don't ignore someone who has something useful to say.


----------

